# My new/used 55g



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I finally got my new 55g off of kijiji. I was holding out for the best deal. They were a little misleading, the tank was still running and full of huge goldfish and 2 giant koi about 8" long, a BN pleco and one lonely cory. At least I knew for sure the tank was not leaking. It had gravel, (ugly multi colours) a skull, a golf ball and a broken pot that the pleco was trying to hide in, and 3 ugly dirty plastic plants. This was a very sad tank. He emptied the tank, while I scooped all the fish to my cooler so they could be taken to our friends beautiful indoor koi pond. It's gorgeous, wish I had that room in my house. They are now happily swimming in their luxurious condo setting with some new neighbours. They all looked very happy to spread their fins and relax. 
They gave me bags of stuff, there has to be about 6 different filters in there. Nets, more ugly gravel, stones, more golf balls etc. I don't know which one works for sure. If any for that matter. 
Now the fun begins. I am scrubbing and scrubbing this tank in my garage now. It was absolutley filthy. Sorry goldfish people. But when they said it was a very clean tank, well maintained, and he tells me, I don't need to do water changes, I have a filter going....See !!!! I just shake my head.
Here is a picture of week one. I am hoping to get it filled this weekend. If I can find more time to keep scrubbing after I get home from work this week.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

fantastic, glad you were able to rehome some fish too.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Next step. We put marks 10g tank in the kitchen for awhile so we could sition my new tank in the place where the 10g was. Found a surprise in the tank. Baby pepper cory cat. Only one. I was never expecting babies out of these two. I have had these peppers for 3 or 4 years now. Never expected this but happy about it.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Got the big baby in place. Got her cleaned up, water loaded, pump and heater hooked up. Just gonna need somemore gravel, a few more plants, and another airstone of some sort. I am not happy with the one i have. The cheap green tube bubble wall thingy. I am going to go to petsmart tomorrow and check out other options. Any things i should stay away from? What is the best? Always wanted one of those waterfalls, probly not compatable, but it was really nice.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks good. You're going to add gravel after water? It is full right? I would get two bags of eco-complete. The great thing about it is you can throw in a full tank and not even have to worry about rinsing. A slight cloud and then it is clear 4-8hrs later. It will also be good for plants and most people like the black color. A little pricey though.

No so sure I like the base, but as long as the weight is distributing evenly you should be fine.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

The base is very stable. The big boards are 2" roof truss ends. I just used them for leveling. I know it was not pretty in the picture, but the tank is very safe there. I did have 20lbs of gravel in the tank already. I just needed a little more added to the ends. Did that. Got my light fixture painted, and set in place. Added my hubbys barbs in the tank today too. I really really had to get them out of that 10g tank. Here is what i have done so far. Its still a work in progress.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

My cory family, mom, dad, baby and the guest enjoying his new life with friends, i hope this beats being a single cory in goldfish tank.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sherry looks great love those cories..i wasnt to thrilled with the base either but what you did to it made it look great..keep us informed on the cories.

Rick


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sherry said:


> I finally got my new 55g off of kijiji. I was holding out for the best deal. They were a little misleading, the tank was still running and full of huge goldfish and 2 giant koi about 8" long, a BN pleco and one lonely cory. At least I knew for sure the tank was not leaking. It had gravel, (ugly multi colours) a skull, a golf ball and a broken pot that the pleco was trying to hide in, and 3 ugly dirty plastic plants. This was a very sad tank. He emptied the tank, while I scooped all the fish to my cooler so they could be taken to our friends beautiful indoor koi pond. It's gorgeous, wish I had that room in my house. They are now happily swimming in their luxurious condo setting with some new neighbours. They all looked very happy to spread their fins and relax.
> They gave me bags of stuff, there has to be about 6 different filters in there. Nets, more ugly gravel, stones, more golf balls etc. I don't know which one works for sure. If any for that matter.
> Now the fun begins. I am scrubbing and scrubbing this tank in my garage now. It was absolutley filthy. Sorry goldfish people. But when they said it was a very clean tank, well maintained, and he tells me, I don't need to do water changes, I have a filter going....See !!!! I just shake my head.
> Here is a picture of week one. I am hoping to get it filled this weekend. If I can find more time to keep scrubbing after I get home from work this week.


I am continually amazed at people who say their tank is clean, healthy and well maintained. A tank that looks and smells like a stagnant and scummy pond in my opinion is not well maintained and I definitely wouldn't want that in my home! 

Read through your entire post..fantastic job you've done. I really like the way you disguised the base in front of the tank. Looking forward to more updates and pics.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I think i have almost completely finished. I do want to get rid of the red plants, and replace them with green. When i am off this winter i will invest in real plants. I will have more time to tend to them then. We hung the light fixture above the tank. I just had it sitting on the top temperarily. We hung it on a chain, so i can raise it or lower it if i need too. 
All my fish are in the tank. I even was able to catch the baby cory's and get them in the big tank. Moving the ornaments around, i thought i squished him. He is fine. Everybody is fine and adjusting well. I even found my blue angels, from a breeder. They are probly toonie size. Marks barbs are still skiddish, but are quickly learning that they have to come over and get the food now, before all the angels eat it all. My bn won't come out of hiding yet. Hopefully he will. And the CAE is doing ok, but i have a home for him if he acts up. He is about 5 or 6 inches now. We will see. 
I am happy so far. Now is the time to enjoy and relax. 
The pictures are my 55g tank build. My 5 blue ghost angels, momma cory and her teenager kid, and marks barb.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

wow Sherry your tank is really looking nice,,love the red plant in there,..looks like everyone is nice and happy

Rick


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I finally got a picture of that awesome indoor koi/ goldfish pond that our friends have. We were over there last weekend for a visit. This is where i put my rescured goldfish/ koi into. I absolutley love sitting by their pool or sitting at their bar with a drink in my hand and watch the fish swim around. It is so relaxing. They are doing very well. I am so jeolous, I want one of these in my house. I should of asked how many gallons it is.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

That pond looks awesome as well as your tank


----------

